# Weight Pull Organizations



## 2DogTrix (May 27, 2016)

Ok, so in my opinion, I clearly do not have a purebred pit...but I wanted some second opinions to see if people thought I could apply for an LPP (Limited Performance Program) Listing with the ADBA so we could compete in weight pull through them. Would he pass the visual inspection? If genetic testing is to be trusted (I have my doubts) he is nearly all pitbull/amstaff and supposedly had some Neapolitan Mastiff mixed in way back in his lines somewhere. But really he is just a shelter bully. Anywho, if he can pass for a pit for the limited registration, I would like that but if not I will just stick to other organizations.

He ranges somewhere around 60 lbs depending on conditioning. He is much stockier than the couple of purebred pits I know personally, but they are all females and I don't have enough experience of the breed in person to know the range. If they the other breed I own, there might be a wide variety (though I think the inconsistency of working line spaniels is potentially unusual and not as common in other breeds....working line spaniels don't conform to show standards even a little).


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I believe when you register limited they don't want a pedigree so you should be fine. There are also other clubs to go through that don't have specific breeds. Just make sure you have hip, knee, and elbow x-rays done and the vet clears for pulling.


----------



## 2DogTrix (May 27, 2016)

EckoMac said:


> I believe when you register limited they don't want a pedigree so you should be fine. There are also other clubs to go through that don't have specific breeds. Just make sure you have hip, knee, and elbow x-rays done and the vet clears for pulling.


Ya, they don't need a pedigree, but they do have to pass a visual inspection. So if you think he can pass for one, then we can do that. It just gives us one more avenue for competition.

We have a vet and PT vet that have checked him out and he is approved to pull though he is still pulling very small amounts at the moment which is fine by me. We can take it slow.


----------

